# Adoption Opportunity



## GoldensGirl

What a beautiful boy! Bumping up.


----------



## Karen519

*Tucker and Milo*

Tucker and Milo are just gorgeous
I emld the poster to try As Good As Gold and also the Shih Tzu rescue, if nobody adopts them.


----------



## wrarmykeys

Thank you both. They are beautiful dogs. Milo has been a role model since Tucker was 6 weeks old. They are best buddies. We will have called the local rescue operations but they are full. We have some time to search on our own, thus the forum post. 

Thanks again for the bump and the support.


----------



## musicgirl

I'm so sorry you have to go through this. I wish your wife a speedy recovery. And I hope you can find a wonderful home for your dogs. If Tucker can find a home from someone here on the forum, you'll be able to check on him regularly, I'm sure.
Wishing you the best!

wishing I could take Tucker... lol


----------



## CarolinaCasey

Sorry to hear about this troubling time for you and your wife...

asgoodasgold.org - Home

Golden Retriever Rescue of WI > Home (They service IL)

Love A Golden Rescue Home Page

The local GR clubs would be another place to look... lots of golden lovers in the clubs. There might be a potential home out there for him. I'd contact one of the board members or the puppy referral person. There might be someone actively looking for an adult.

Golden Retriever Club of Illinois

May I suggest having him neutered prior to placing him? It would probably make him much more desirable to a pet home and it would prevent him from getting into the wrong hands (unknowingly) and getting into a breeding/puppy mill situation. It would probably also make a rescue more likely to get him into a home ASAP.


----------



## ggdenny

I'm sorry to hear about your wife's health problems and wish her a speedy recovery. Is there any way a friend or neighborhood family can take Tucker for the time being until you and your wife get back to normal?


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup

Do we have any members who would be willing to foster these pups for them? I'm seriously considering it....if it's okay with Penny.


----------



## Adriennelane

I wish we were closer.


----------



## Megora

I'm so sorry...  

Tucker is an absolutely beauty and from the glimpse of Milo in the background he adorable too. I hope you can find a home where they can be together. 

Where in Illinois are you if you don't mind my asking....?


----------



## MidasMom

What about Coppers Mom? I remember her post about missing having a golden and it just touched my heart. I think she lives in up state SC. Maybe they could meet somewhere in the middle. I hope she sees this. Tucker is a beauty.


----------



## opera330

*regarding Tucker*

Hi:

Very sorry to hear about your difficult situation. 
I reside in NJ.. My family and I have enjoyed the love of two Goldens losing our second one just weeks ago. We would love to hear more about Tucker and would certainly be willing to have him in our family. My husband and children ages 17 and 20 would all be thrilled. If you would like to speak to me you can email me directly at [email protected] or follow up in the forum. I will check. 

Thank you,


----------



## spruce

hoping the best for your family & the pups. 

honestly, if we were interested in 3rd dog I'd be doing a road trip now. DH has had a great time calculating time/cost of driving vs. taking our small plane to IL. and all the trip planning involving 3 dogs...then we put Milo in the mix...........it's been an odd hour


----------



## goldensrbest

Tucker is wonderfull, if we were closer, i would take him, been wanting a red golden, i hope you find him a home that he is loved, and well cared for.


----------



## Oaklys Dad

This forum has done some epic transports in the past. Leah was transported from Florida to Canada and my Caue was transported from CT to Maine.



goldensrbest said:


> Tucker is wonderfull, if we were closer, i would take him, been wanting a red golden, i hope you find him a home that he is loved, and well cared for.


----------



## Maggies mom

You can also contact Dirksfund in St. Louis, 314-966-3326, they have room to take him.


----------



## mylissyk

Maggies mom said:


> You can also contact Dirksfund in St. Louis, 314-966-3326, they have room to take him.


If Dirk's Fund has room, I would go there! One of the best rescues in the country.


----------



## Bogey's Mom

I live in Central Illinois and would be willing to transport him to Dirk's Fund in St. Louis if you or another forum member could meet me near Bloomington, IL. That is where I live and I will drive him the rest of the way to St. Louis. They are a great rescue. Unfortunately, we have our hands full with two boys in a 900 sq. foot condo or I'd keep him until a home could be found. I'll keep checking back to see if there is a response.


----------



## Karen519

*Bumping*

BUmping up.

Maggie's Mom and Bogey's Mom I just emld. Scott with what you said.
Thank you!!


----------



## goldensrbest

If, i was lucky enough to get this boy, from his owner, would transport to me be possible?


----------



## Bogey's Mom

I sure think we would all do our best. I would be willing to drive from where I live into Indiana. i can think of members that go Illinois -> Indiana -> Ohio -> PA and some in Maine. We just need to find some in NY and VA. 

There have been at least two cross country transports on the forum before. I'm sure everyone would do their best to make it work for you!


----------



## Oaklys Dad

Where in Maine are you located?



goldensrbest said:


> If, i was lucky enough to get this boy, from his owner, would transport to me be possible?


----------



## Jax's Mom

Oh I am so sorry you and your wife are going through this. Tucker is such a beautiful dog, as if Milo. I wish your wife a speedy recovery, and pray that you find a wonderful new home for him or get a fabulous foster. There are so many wonderful long-time members on here that I am sure would give Tucker an incredible home. I can understand wanting your dog to go right into a loving home rather than rescue if that is what you decide.


----------



## Jax's Mom

Depending on the mileage, it is sometimes easier to call a professional transport. Alot of times, rescues in the area can direct to to a good transporter, either on the Il end or Maine end. When I rescued my pup from Kentucky, the shelter had a transporter they used and we met at a convenient location for both her and I on her way to drop off other dogs.


----------



## goldensrbest

I live in southern maine, eliot, just over the n.h border.


----------



## micahsmom

Where in Illinois are you? I will take Tucker. I live close to Owensboro, Ky. I can make the drive one day next week. Let me know if he still needs a home.


----------



## Noey

very sorry to hear about your situation and hope for a speedy recovery for your wife. 

If giving up Tucker is your only option I'm ure we can all think of a way to transport if needed. It's a very hard and caring thing your doing for your guy.

Prayers to you and your family...hugs to you.


----------



## Bogey's Mom

Once the owner decides what to do, please be sure to let us all know. 

Micah's Mom, I will actually be driving from Bloomington, IL to Evansville, Indiana (right across the river from Owensboro) on December 17th for the holidays. If you are willing to do the entire drive AND the owner decides that is what he wants for Tucker that would probably be best so everyone can meet each other, but if you need help I am more than willing to help since we are making that trip anyway. 

Kentucky is such a hot bed for needy dogs, if you are looking for a second golden it would not be hard to find one!!


----------



## micahsmom

Thank you, but depending on where in Illinois, I would like to go and get him if I am picked to be his new owner. I know there are lots of Goldens in rescue here, but because of where I live, I am out of there areas, so they will not consider me for adoption. I was going to get a Golden out of a shelter but he was reclaimed by his owner which I am happy for them both. Thanks again for the wonderful offer!! I really appreciate it.




Bogey's Mom said:


> Once the owner decides what to do, please be sure to let us all know.
> 
> Micah's Mom, I will actually be driving from Bloomington, IL to Evansville, Indiana (right across the river from Owensboro) on December 17th for the holidays. If you are willing to do the entire drive AND the owner decides that is what he wants for Tucker that would probably be best so everyone can meet each other, but if you need help I am more than willing to help since we are making that trip anyway.
> 
> Kentucky is such a hot bed for needy dogs, if you are looking for a second golden it would not be hard to find one!!


----------



## momtoMax

If only you lived in Pa...but alas...

I am thinking a golden rescue would be the best opportunity for Tucker - unless a trusted and well known member of this forum can step in. Those are the two ways that he will find the most suitable loving home where he will be appreciated and spoiled like he deserves. Sorry to hear you have to make such a heartbreaking decision.


----------



## SheetsSM

If Tucker finds his way to Dirks--I can help transport as well (located just east of St Louis) and also volunteer w/Dirks Fund


----------



## coppers-mom

Your boys both look like such sweethearts.:smooch::smooch::smooch:

I'd take Tucker in a heartbeat, but I do live a long ways from you. On the other hand, I can also supply vet refs from too many vets in my area - orthopedic, internal specialists, regular vet, holistic vet since my old guy needed them all.

Goldensrbest has been a member for a while and does seem to take great care of her dogs. I know she was heartbroken when she lost her love Spencer.

A rescue would be sure to do all vet checks, home checks and make sure Tucker (great name) got a wonderful home. If you do a rehome to an individual I'd recommend at least keeping a deposit until proof of neutering and vet care was supplied unless you got some FANTASTIC refs from a vet.

I hope you can find a home for Tucker and Milo together and close by so you can maybe go visit. I am so sorry your wife had such a horrific accident and hope and pray she recovers fully and quickly.


----------



## amy22

What a handsome guy he is..Milo too..I hope he finds his way to a gr4eat home...please let us know what happens.
I also wish your wife a speedy recovery.


----------



## wrarmykeys

Thank you all for the well wishes and the outpouring of support. We were surprised to see that this posting had grown to 4 pages so quickly and, quite honestly, makes it more difficult to part with our dear Tucker. 

We live Near Naperville, Illinois (about 1 hour West of Chicago)



Bogey's Mom said:


> I live in Central Illinois and would be willing to transport him to Dirk's Fund in St. Louis if you or another forum member could meet me near Bloomington, IL.


Although we would prefer him to go directly to a good home this is an option that we are considering and can make the trip to Bloomington. I sent a PM with my contact info



micahsmom said:


> Where in Illinois are you? I will take Tucker. I live close to Owensboro, Ky. I can make the drive one day next week. Let me know if he still needs a home.


Im sure you understand that we would only place Tucker in a good home with good people. I see from your post that you already have two girls and Tucker is intact. I just cant afford to have him neutered right now and I wont take him to some discount chop shop. :no: Although I think he would be a great father and sire some gorgeous pups we certainly dont want him in a situation where that is all he becomes. 

goldensrbest - Tucker would be in heaven out there. He loves to run free and to chase the geese out of the pond near our home. Just dont know how I could possibly get him all the way to you.

Several have commented on Milo also. The ultimate situation would be to keep Milo and Tucker together. If at all possible such an offer would be seriously considered. Here are couple pics of Milo:

Grandpa and the kids









Prolly had some lunch there :yuck:


----------



## micahsmom

"Im sure you understand that we would only place Tucker in a good home with good people. I see from your post that you already have two girls and Tucker is intact. I just cant afford to have him neutered right now and I wont take him to some discount chop shop. :no: Although I think he would be a great father and sire some gorgeous pups we certainly dont want him in a situation where that is all he becomes. "

I only have one female that is not old enough to spay yet. I am NOT a breeder and do not want to be. I have already talked to the vet about getting her spayed and if I was to get Tucker, he would be neutered right away. I will not own a dog that is not altered due to the fact that there are too many homeless dogs now and I would not add to that. I understand that you don't know who we are just by visiting a forum. I haven't been on here long because I just got my Golden girl a short time ago. Good luck with your decision. I know it has to be hard. I will be praying for your wife and family.


----------



## coppers-mom

micahsmom;1306568 
_I will not own a dog that is not altered due to the fact that there are too many homeless dogs now and I would not add to that._

Hooray for you! All of my guys have been older rescues and I so agree with this statement.


----------



## Oaklys Dad

Forwarded message from wrarmykeys to goldensarebest.


----------



## janine

What a sad time for your family...my prayers go out to you and your wife. I hope she has a full recovery and is well soon. 
Lots of wonderful people on here I hope you find a great home for your pups...I wish you luck.
But something special about a dog names "Tucker" going to live with Coppers-mom just makes me smile.


----------



## goldensrbest

He is really beautifull, and i would have him neutered, you do what you think is best, i am sorry about the acccident, my son shane was hit by another car, back in1995, he was hurt badly, spent over three months in ICU, then another 4 months in a rehab center, had many operations, one last one was to have his left leg amputated below knee, so he could walk, he had a embolisum, on table, we had to take him off life support 6 days later, he was 27. So i know how hard it can be to have someone you love hurt badly. Best of luck ,to your wife.


----------



## micahsmom

If you get Tucker, I will help with the transport! Just wanted to let you know. 



goldensrbest said:


> He is really beautifull, and i would have him neutered, you do what you think is best, i am sorry about the acccident, my son shane was hit by another car, back in1995, he was hurt badly, spent over three months in ICU, then another 4 months in a rehab center, had many operations, one last one was to have his left leg amputated below knee, so he could walk, he had a embolisum, on table, we had to take him off life support 6 days later, he was 27. So i know how hard it can be to have someone you love hurt badly. Best of luck ,to your wife.


----------



## janine

I can't help with transport (live in Maryland) but if funds are needed I can add a little. Good luck ... I hope this boy finds a great home here on GRF.


----------



## opera330

Still willing to take Tucker. Please see my earlier post. Can provide Vet references and provide some transportation. Live in NJ


----------



## Oaklys Dad

I like the way this thread is heading. I would love to have Tucker find a home with a GRF member. I'm sure the members can join together to get this boy wherever he needs to get. When details get worked out please post a transport thread so an itinerary can be worked out if needed.


----------



## GoldensGirl

Bumping up.


----------



## wrarmykeys

micahsmom said:


> I only have one female that is not old enough to spay yet. I am NOT a breeder and do not want to be..


Please dont be offended. I just want what is best for my boy. He is awesome and deserves the same. 

I am so sorry for your loss. We also lost a son. I know the pain. My wife was hit from behind at 55 mph while sitting at a red light. We believe the other driver was on the phone. She needs arthroscopic surgery on both hips, has a fractured tailbone (nothing can be done medically), a fractured thumb and a ruptured ligament in the same thumb. I think the hardest part is fighting the insurance company and their lawyers. Thank you to all for your well wished, thoughts and prayers. 

Micasmom. Please email me at [email protected]. I cant PM anyone yet because Im too new here. Some one has already helped me forward info to the family in Maine. Id like to speak to interested parties in person then discuss with my wife before we make any decisions. 

Thanks, 

Scott


----------



## Bogey's Mom

The Maine transport could be done - we've actually done one to Maine before! It would take time to coordinate, but don't count anything out because of distance. 

Lots of us are interested in helping, so once you and wife talk to the interested parties, please let us know.


----------



## goldensrbest

Hi, all i have contacted his dad, and taken myself, off his list of possible , adopters, it is so far away, is the reason. Thanks .


----------



## opera330

Hi
I was hoping to hear from Tucker's dad regarding adoption. We have loved and cared for our goldens over the past 27 years. Our whole family is involved. We have a fenced yard, a large park nearby and we also have taken our goldens whevever and whenever we go including vacations and family visits. We never board and truly love having them around. I know that this is long distance but I would love the chance to speak to you and let you know alittle bit more about us and I can find out exactly what you are looking for Tucker. We have just lost our 2nd golden a few weeks ago and would really love to be considered for adoption of Tucker. Please contact me and I will give you my phone number. Thanks Lisa


----------



## Karen519

*Opera330*

Opera330

Please email wrarmykeys here:
[email protected]
with your message and phone number.


----------



## opera330

*Thank you*

I have sent you a note. Looking forward to speaking with you. With so many amazing people on this forum I sure we can make this happen.
Lisa


----------



## wrarmykeys

A local adoptive family is coming to see Tucker tomorrow evening. If he is still available Ill post up. In the meanwhile, thank you all for your kindness. I wish I had found this forum a long time ago. What a great group.


----------



## Oaklys Dad

Fingers crossed that things work out. Please keep us posted either way.


----------



## FinnTastic

If there is a need for transport, we could possibly do Va to Md or Pa. It depends on date and timing.


----------



## coppers-mom

wrarmykeys said:


> A local adoptive family is coming to see Tucker tomorrow evening. If he is still available Ill post up. In the meanwhile, thank you all for your kindness. I wish I had found this forum a long time ago. What a great group.


That's great. Maybe you will still get to see him.
Any success on finding Milo a home? I sure hope so.

I also hope you wife does well with her recovery. My heart goes out to her during this difficult time.


----------



## goldensrbest

He is a beautiful, boy, the person who gets to share his life with them, are lucky.


----------



## Diesel's Mom

I'm so sorry to hear about your wife. Tucker is a handsome boy! and so is Milo. The forum is a great place for advice, and support. I hope you find both your boys a wonderful home. Keep us posted.


----------



## Karen519

*Tucker*

I really hope that the wonderful people interested in adopting Tucker don't hate me, but Ken, Tonka and I went to see Tucker last night-Scott and his family live about 45 minutes from us. Scott really was hoping to find a home close enough, so that if they ever wanted to visit Tucker they could.

It was love at first sight with Tucker and Tonka and Tucker seems to be extremely happy. Though our hearts ARE HEAVY losing our Golden Girl, Smooch, Ken and I know for us that jumping right in is the best medicine!
It's been a long time since we've had two YOUNG DOGS, and they are wearing one another out playing and Ken and I are keeping up!

Ken and I adopted Tucker!!


----------



## CAGK71

OMG!!! That is so wonderful. You have been such a great friend to alot of people on this GRF and Tucker is so lucky to have you in his life. I'm happy that Tucker will be able to keep in touch with his previous family too in real life and on this board.

Pics please??? Is Milo going to another home?


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo

Karen,

You were the first person I thought of after learning you lost your precious Smooch and Tucker being in IL. I wish you all many happy years together and I know you will treat this boy with lots of love and be totally devoted! Smooch was watching...

Kim


----------



## Jamm

SO happy with this news Karen! <3


----------



## Bogey's Mom

KAREN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! This post gave me goosebumps all over. This is so amazing. I hope the family knows what an amazing home Tucker has found. Congratulations! I cannot thing of a happier ending to this story! 

And how thrilling that we get to keep up with Tucker!!! I can't wait!!!


----------



## KellyH

Karen. This is SUCH fantastic news. Clearly this was meant to be and I'm sure Smooch approves. I LOVE happy endings.


----------



## CAGK71

I was thinking of you Karen when I saw that Tucker was in IL but thought it might be insensitive to mention. I know Smooch had a hand in bringing the two of you together and for Scott and his family to always keep in touch too.

I'm just so happy for you, Ken and Tonka.

Scott, all the best to you and your family and I hope your wife recovers from her injuries. I know it is hard for you to let Tucker go but please know that Tucker will have nothing from love and affection from Karen and her family. Keep strong!


----------



## Karen519

*Thank you all so much*

Thank you all so much. After we sent Smooch to the Rainbow Bridge, I remember the post about Tucker being in Illinois. I emld. Scott and he called me that evening and the rest is HISTORY.
I really think my BELOVED Smooch, reminded her Mom that another Golden needed a loving home!! I can see her smiling down from the Rainbow Bridge-Smooch and Snobear together, again.


----------



## MidasMom

OMG! Ditto on the goosebumps! Truly a Christmas miracle! Smooch definitely had a paw in this for sure. She didnt want you to be without a golden. May her spirit live on through Tucker and Tonka.


----------



## hhirsch

I might be interested in adopting Tucker. I have had goldens before (my last one died about 18 months ago). Some questions: How old is he? Does he have all his health clearances, hips, eyes, heart? 

Thanks.


----------



## goldensrbest

Karen, i want lots of pictures, i really wanted him, but it was so far, so glad you got him, that is great.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom

Karen, tears of happiness for all involved. Definitely a match made in heaven. Can't wait to see pics.


----------



## coppers-mom

I wanted him too, but was too far away to even bring it up.

I am so glad you have tucker. I know he will bring a lot of joy and love into your life and help you heal.:


----------



## mylissyk

Karen519 said:


> I really hope that the wonderful people interested in adopting Tucker don't hate me, but Ken, Tonka and I went to see Tucker last night-Scott and his family live about 45 minutes from us. Scott really was hoping to find a home close enough, so that if they ever wanted to visit Tucker they could.
> 
> It was love at first sight with Tucker and Tonka and Tucker seems to be extremely happy. Though our hearts ARE HEAVY losing our Golden Girl, Smooch, Ken and I know for us that jumping right in is the best medicine!
> It's been a long time since we've had two YOUNG DOGS, and they are wearing one another out playing and Ken and I are keeping up!
> 
> Ken and I adopted Tucker!!



I am absolutely thrilled for you! This is so wonderful, very lucky pups and people all around.


----------



## Jax's Mom

Oh Karen....I am so happy for you, Ken, Tonka and Tucker. I know Tucker's family will be happy to have such a wonderful family taking in their dog, and also, it's a blessing you live close enough for visits. 

This post put a smile on my face. Congratulations on your new addition...Smooch will be looking from the rainbow bridge, happy that Tonka will have a new brother to keep him company.


----------



## Rob's GRs

Hey Karen I am so happy to hear you have adopted Tucker !!


----------



## Megora

Bless you Karen! And bless Tucker's family<: 

I was winking away tears when I saw Karen's post. I know how I felt when I lost our past dogs. I needed the comfort of golden fur and a warm head to hold. And I'm so happy for Tucker's family. As painful as your choice had to be, your little golden boy isn't going very far and he's going to be OK.


----------



## goldensrbest

We just want pictures, girl, he went to the best person!!!


----------



## cubbysan

Karen519 said:


> I really hope that the wonderful people interested in adopting Tucker don't hate me, but Ken, Tonka and I went to see Tucker last night-Scott and his family live about 45 minutes from us. Scott really was hoping to find a home close enough, so that if they ever wanted to visit Tucker they could.
> 
> It was love at first sight with Tucker and Tonka and Tucker seems to be extremely happy. Though our hearts ARE HEAVY losing our Golden Girl, Smooch, Ken and I know for us that jumping right in is the best medicine!
> It's been a long time since we've had two YOUNG DOGS, and they are wearing one another out playing and Ken and I are keeping up!
> 
> Ken and I adopted Tucker!!


Oh my! This is so meant to be!!!! I thought of you when I first saw this post, but thought it might be too soon for you. For me, it is always best to start loving another as soon as possible.

I am so happy for everybody!!!


----------



## Augustus McCrae's Mom

Wonderful news! We know he'll be in good hands with you Karen.


----------



## Laurie

Wonderful news!! Tears of happiness for Karen, Ken and Tonka......

Hope to see pictures of Tonka and Tucker together...


----------



## Karen519

*Pictures*

Hoping Ken can take some pictures soon!!

Right now both Tonka and Tucker are passed out taking a nap!!


----------



## FeatherRiverSam

What an incredible board, forum members hats off to you all. I can't think of a better ending for this endearing story. Coopers-mom you were the first name that came to my mind - I'm sorry Tucker was so far away. And when Karen's name came up I thought to myself, of course, Karen, what could be better!!! 

Karen I don 't think Tucker could be in better hands, he's one very fortunate Golden. Someone very special must be looking over you. 

Please post pictures, lots and lots of pictures!!!

Scott, I'm so sorry for your wife, hopefully she has a speedy recovery and all goes well. As hard as it must be to have to give up your pets at least you can rest assured that Tucker will be well taken care of and given a wonderful home. And on top of all of that it would appear he's still close enough that you and your family can still look in on him from time to time.

Merry Christmas and Happy Holidays to all you forum members - reading through a thread like this only reinforces to me what a wonderful group of people we have here.

Pete


----------



## Karen519

*Thank you*

I am CONVINCED that my Smooch sent Tucker to me!
Scott and his wife and little girl are so nice and I pray she will make a complete recovery!
Tucker and Tonka are TUCKERED out right now-fast asleep!!


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom

coppers-mom said:


> I wanted him too, but was too far away to even bring it up.
> 
> I am so glad you have tucker. I know he will bring a lot of joy and love into your life and help you heal.:


If you find a pupper that makes your heart sing, I know that the forum can work out a transport to you. We've done it before cross country. This board is amazing in that way.


----------



## CAGK71

Karen519 said:


> I am CONVINCED that my Smooch sent Tucker to me!
> Scott and his wife and little girl are so nice and I pray she will make a complete recovery!
> Tucker and Tonka are TUCKERED out right now-fast asleep!!


Karen, were they able to find a home for Milo as well? Prayers to Scott and his family. I'm sure they are feeling a bit lost without their Tucker. At least they can check up on him anytime on this board and they are still close enough to visit.

So glad for Tucker to have found another wonderful family to love :--crazy_love:


----------



## lily101

wish we were closer. been wanting another golden for my lonely 6 month old gr!!! good luck hope you find a great home for him!!!! he looks great and he is a handsome thing!!


----------



## mylissyk

Karen519 said:


> Hoping Ken can take some pictures soon!!
> 
> Right now both Tonka and Tucker are passed out taking a nap!!



50 Lashes with a wet noodle if you don't get pictures posted soon!!!!!

:worthless


----------



## Diesel's Mom

WOW! Great news I'm so Happy for you Karen


----------



## Karen2

Scott, your wife and family will be in my prayers for a fast and full recovery.

Karen!
How wonderful!
I was wondering how I was going to tell my husband there will be a 3rd dog at our house! just kidding, but if things got desperate, I'd help out.
Thank you for making everyone's day!
Tucker is in the best hands.

I'm so waiting for seeing pictures!!!!


----------



## amy22

OH KAREN I AM SOO SOOO HAPPY FOR YOU ALL!!!! I agree with everyone else...WE NEED SOME PICTURES!!!!!  YAY!! I am so happy for you!! xxoo


----------



## tessalover

OH MY GOSH KAREN!!!! I am so happy for you!! Once I say your post on the 9th page I started crying because I was so happy for you, Ken, Tonka and Tucker!! I can't wait to see pictures of them together!!


----------



## olik

Karen519 said:


> I really hope that the wonderful people interested in adopting Tucker don't hate me, but Ken, Tonka and I went to see Tucker last night-Scott and his family live about 45 minutes from us. Scott really was hoping to find a home close enough, so that if they ever wanted to visit Tucker they could.
> 
> It was love at first sight with Tucker and Tonka and Tucker seems to be extremely happy. Though our hearts ARE HEAVY losing our Golden Girl, Smooch, Ken and I know for us that jumping right in is the best medicine!
> It's been a long time since we've had two YOUNG DOGS, and they are wearing one another out playing and Ken and I are keeping up!
> 
> Ken and I adopted Tucker!!


OH Karen I am so happy for you and your family.Yes,its a best medicine. Pictures,pictures!!!!


----------



## spruce

this is wonderful! I love it when my heart breaks in happiness!

maybe we can find a great dogger for the family was interested in our Tucker....


----------



## janine

I go away for a couple of hours and come back to this wonderful news. I am so glad Tucker is with you. Smooch you did good  
Pictures...


----------



## Karen519

*Pictures*

I hope to get some pictures this weekend!


----------



## jealous1

Congratulations! I am so happy to hear that Tucker found such a good and loving home.


----------



## Spartan Mom

Oh Karen, what wonderful news. I'm so happy for you all!

Scott - I think you can rest assured that Tucker will have a wonderful home.


----------



## C's Mom

This is such great news Karen! Can't wait for pics.


----------



## Oaklys Dad

Congratulations! Tucker has found a great home and I'm sure he will do wonders helping you with your loss.


----------



## gil1075

Karen I'm sooooooooooooo happy for you. Give Tucker a great big kiss for me.


----------



## mm03gn

WOW!! This is all so amazing! Tucker is now part of such an amazing home!! And the best part is - Tucker's previous family can keep up with him on here all the time!


----------



## micahsmom

Congrats!!! So happy for you!! Yes, please share pics!


----------



## booklady

I am so happy for you, Karen, Ken and Tonka! I know for many it is too hard to adopt so soon, but I also seem to work that way. In the last thirty years the longest I've gone without at least two dogs is one month - I was stupid enough to listen to others who said it was too soon.

When it's meant to be you can't fight it and this was so obviously perfect. Good work, Smooch.


----------



## BeauShel

Karen I am so happy for you, Ken and Tonka. Just think now you are the KK & TT gang. I know that Smooch sent hiim to help heal alittle bit of your pain. It will be nice that Tucker's previous family will be able to keep in touch with your and still see pictures of him here whenever they want. and to them, they can rest easy, Karen is one of the nicest, most giving women I have known. 
Prayers for our wife on her recovery from her surgery and Milo finding a home.


----------



## arcane

and they all lived happily ever after!!! love this story! Scott, I hope your wife has a very speedy recovery. God Bless!


----------



## KaMu

Oh My Goodness!!!!!!  I was wondering why this thread kept getting longer and longer  So I figured Id peek in......I'm sure glad I did!! ah!......its just meant to be. What a perfect and beautiful ending to for Tucker.
Lots of prayers for Tuckers previous Mom and family during her pending surgery and recovery. And congrats Karen!


----------



## lucysmum

Oh my goodness!! Tucker, you have just joined one of the most loving caring families ever!

Karen I am Soooooo pleased to hear this news!

Smoochie girl just knew that Tucker and you were a match, and she worked round so that you could share your love with Tucker. 

What a great start to my weekend. 
Karen, Ken, Tonka and of course Smooch~~ thank you thank you thank you


----------



## Dallas Gold

OH MY GOODNESS! I just clicked on this thread and fell in love with sweet Tucker's picture on the first page...I was going to get hubby to look at the photo this morning (he is adorable and he spoke to my heart and the wheels were turning)....then I read Karen and Ken adopted him! That is just fantastic! It's one of those Christmas GRF stories that we will always remember--one with a happy ending despite a sad start! Congratulations Karen, Ken, Tonka and Tucker! I look forward to getting to know Tucker through Karen's posts in the future. 

To the original poster, I hope your wife's recovery goes well. I'm sorry this happened to your family. Rest assured Tucker has a loving new home and will have lots of Aunties and Uncles looking after him here on the forum. God Bless You!


----------



## lucysmum

Did someone take Milo?


----------



## coppers-mom

booklady said:


> When it's meant to be you can't fight it and this was so obviously perfect. Good work, Smooch.


Yep - little lady you done good.:smooch:


----------



## esSJay

First of all, Scott, I wish your wife a full recovery. I'm sorry to hear about her accident - how scary! Thank you for considering the dogs and making the tough decision to rehome them. I know it's not an easy thing to do.

Hats off to all of the GRF members who offered to either take Tucker or help with transport! This forum is truly amazing, and like others I had goosebumps and tears in my eyes reading through the first few pages. And then I got to Karen's post and was ecstatic to hear that she adopted Tucker! Congrats to you and Ken, and I'm very happy that Scott will always be able to check in on his pup on the forum, and that you live close enough for him to visit.

As someone else mentioned, I love how you are K&K, and T&T, formerly S&S. Tucker's name fits right in with your theme!  Looking forward to the pics!


----------



## C's Mom

Just wanted to throw out some positive energy for Milo and hope he finds an equally great home. Shih Tzu's hold a special place in my heart and are great doggies. 

Hope your wife recovers quickly.
Karen, hope all is going well and looking forward to pics. I think Smooch would be happy that you are able to give Tucker a great life too.


----------



## MilosMommy

Congrats Karen! I don't know who is more lucky.. you or Tucker! So glad that he found such a great home 

Reading all of this makes me believe that anything is possible on this forum.


----------



## Karen519

*Smooch*

*I feel in my HEART that Smooch sent Tucker are way.*

Smooch loved Tonka very much and she made sure that he would have a wonderful companion/playmate and that her Mommy and Daddy would have another Golden Ret. to care for!!

Tucker and Tonka ADORE ONE ANOTHER and play non-stop.

Tucker is very happy-sleeps with us.

Yes, we are staying with a theme-it was Smooch and Snobear, and
now Tonka and Tucker!!


----------



## GoldenMum

Oh Karen...I cannot tell you how happy I am to read this! This is a happily ever after all the way around.

My heart goes out to the OP, I know this had to be a very difficult thing to do. Tucker couldn't have gotten a better home! My thought are with you and your wife in her recovery.

Smooch did great! I'm sure she had a paw in all this. Sounds like Tucker and Tonka are going to be great brothers...Congrats!


----------



## Debles

Tucker is adorable!!! I am happy for you and so meant to be.


----------



## Karen519

*Lucysmum*

LUCYSMUM

I asked Scott if he thought they could keep Milo and he said yes.
I have a friend Jamie who lives not far from me that knows someone who is interested in Milo, so we shall see.

I think Scott's wife is going to be fine-she was a lovely person and Scott was wonderful.


----------



## BayBeams

Oh Karen, Just read this thread. I am sooo happy for you!!! Smooch sent you a special friend. Bless you for welcoming this pup into your home.

The family of the OP made a very tough decision in finding a special home for their friend at a most difficult time. They couldn't have found a more loving Golden person for their pup.

Have fun with Tucker!


----------



## Karen519

*Fun*

I think I am going to lose 10 pounds keeping up with these young boys!!!


----------



## Hali's Mom

Karen519 said:


> I am CONVINCED that my Smooch sent Tucker to me!
> Scott and his wife and little girl are so nice and I pray she will make a complete recovery!
> Tucker and Tonka are TUCKERED out right now-fast asleep!!


I just realized something.......Smooch and Snobear start with "S" and Tonka and Tucker start with "T"
Guess it was meant to be
Congratulations, it truly is a Christmas miracle


_I guess this was a little late_


----------



## cubbysan

Karen519 said:


> LUCYSMUM
> 
> I asked Scott if he thought they could keep Milo and he said yes.
> I have a friend Jamie who lives not far from me that knows someone who is interested in Milo, so we shall see.
> 
> I think Scott's wife is going to be fine-she was a lovely person and Scott was wonderful.


That would be great if they could keep Milo, he might help his wife during the healing process. A lap dog is so much easier to handle than a young golden when you are healing.


----------



## kathi127

I am just seeing this tonight! Karen I am so happy for you and Tucker! I could not think of a better home for him! And I know Smooch had a huge part in this, she was really watching over you from the Rainbow Bridge and knew you and Tucker were meant for each other! 

To the OP, I pray for a speedy recovery for your wife, I can't imagine how hard it must have been to have to give up your furbaby. But you can rest assured he is with a wonderful family who will love him and take care of him. 

As others have said, this really is a Christmas miracle!


----------



## Karen519

*Tucker and Tonka pics..*

Please Check Here for Tucker and Tonka Pictures!!

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...cussion/89463-karen-tucker-5.html#post1312568


----------



## AquaClaraCanines

I've missed so much! I am so busy, but I am so happy for you Karen and Tucker! I'm very sad to hear about Smooch and the others lost while I have been gone.

Tucker, you're one lucky dog!


----------



## wrarmykeys

Hello everyone. Im just dropping in to post a quick update and to thank Tonka, Karen and Ken for giving tucker such a great home. It was incredibly hard to let him go, but seeing that he is loved and so well cared for is all we need to feel good about the decision. 

My wife had a nose surgery to correct chronic bleeds that began after the car collision. She is in a lot of pain. In her words she would have another c-section before doing this again! Were going back to see him again. Obviously this is an abnormal post-op condition. Hopefully more the serious surgeries to come will go more smoothly. 

Milo is still with us. We have hesitated placing him because our daughter is so attached to Milo. Shes still missing Tucker so Milo will stay for now. HEs a good boy and doesnt need the level of activity and attention that Tucker does so its easier to take care of him. He plays with our cat, Koda, and is happy to just curl up on the couch with us. 

Thanks to you all for making this forum such a great place and a very special thanks to Ken and Karen.

Regards, 

Scott


----------



## Karen519

*Scott*

Scott

So very sorry to hear what your wife is going through and so very sorry your daughter is missing Tucker.

Here are more pictures of Tucker and Tonka for you to see!
Tucker and Tonka got lots of toys: stuffed, bones, kong toys for Christmas!!
http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...ker-tonka-christmas-day.html?highlight=Tucker


----------



## msdogs1976

wrarmykeys said:


> Hello everyone. Im just dropping in to post a quick update and to thank Tonka, Karen and Ken for giving tucker such a great home. It was incredibly hard to let him go, but seeing that he is loved and so well cared for is all we need to feel good about the decision.
> 
> My wife had a nose surgery to correct chronic bleeds that began after the car collision. She is in a lot of pain. In her words she would have another c-section before doing this again! Were going back to see him again. Obviously this is an abnormal post-op condition. Hopefully more the serious surgeries to come will go more smoothly.
> 
> Milo is still with us. We have hesitated placing him because our daughter is so attached to Milo. Shes still missing Tucker so Milo will stay for now. HEs a good boy and doesnt need the level of activity and attention that Tucker does so its easier to take care of him. He plays with our cat, Koda, and is happy to just curl up on the couch with us.
> 
> Thanks to you all for making this forum such a great place and a very special thanks to Ken and Karen.
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Scott


I attempted a reply this morning, but I guess it went out in a black hole or something. I'm very sorry your wife and family are having to go through this. I hope she has a recovery quicker than it may appear at the moment. Best of luck!

Karen519, I'm very happy for you. I know you have been down due to your recent loss. I hope your new friend will help your aching heart. BTW, he is a beauty!

Edit: I see my original post on another thread. At least it didn't go out into space.


----------



## Karen519

*Msdogs*

msdogs

Tucker and Tonka have been wonderful to lighten our hearts since losing our Snobear and Smooch this year.


----------



## Karen519

*Scott and Nell*

I emld. Scott and Nell (Tucker's former family) to send new pics of Tucker and Tonka and got this reply from Scott:

Thank you for thinking of us. We were just remembering Tucker last night
and wondering how he and Tonka are doing.

Nell had her first hip surgery 4 weeks ago and just this past Monday she had
her hand repaired. She is hurting quite a lot but managing well and
recovering quickly. She will have her right hip repaired on May 23rd. So,
we are on our way to being whole again and looking forward to being active
once again too.

**Sometimes I hesitate to email too much, because I don't want to hurt anyone!


----------



## cubbysan

Karen519 said:


> I emld. Scott and Nell (Tucker's former family) to send new pics of Tucker and Tonka and got this reply from Scott:
> 
> Thank you for thinking of us. We were just remembering Tucker last night
> and wondering how he and Tonka are doing.
> 
> Nell had her first hip surgery 4 weeks ago and just this past Monday she had
> her hand repaired. She is hurting quite a lot but managing well and
> recovering quickly. She will have her right hip repaired on May 23rd. So,
> we are on our way to being whole again and looking forward to being active
> once again too.
> 
> **Sometimes I hesitate to email too much, because I don't want to hurt anyone!


 
That poor family - they must just feel so broken. I will keep them in my prayers.


----------



## mylissyk

I am sure knowing Tucker is loved and well cared for is comforting for them.


----------



## Karen519

*This made me feel so much better*

Scott sent me this other email, when I emld. him that I don't want to cause them any pain with updates of Tucker and Tonka-I feel so much better-I asked about Milo, the shi-tzu, too:

Tucker looks beautiful and so happy. We were blessed to find you and Ken to adopt him. We do miss him terribly, but he has a better life with you and I can focus on my daughter, Bella, and Nells recovery. It wasn’t fair to that sweet dog otherwise. 


Thank you for the pics. Please do not hesitate to send them. As much as they hurt, they also heal and we do enjoy seeing them. Perhaps, if its OK with you, we can visit sometime. 

I found a similar family to adopt Milo. They are local and have a young female shi-tzu named Rosey. Milo and Rosey have bonded and he is quite happy in his new home. 



Thank you, 


Scott

*Scott wrote this about his wife,Nell-so glad she has two surgeries behind her:*
Thank you for thinking of us. We were just remembering Tucker last night
and wondering how he and Tonka are doing.

Nell had her first hip surgery 4 weeks ago and just this past Monday she had
her hand repaired. She is hurting quite a lot but managing well and
recovering quickly. She will have her right hip repaired on May 23rd. So,
we are on our way to being whole again and looking forward to being active
once again too.


----------



## Karen519

*bumping up*

Bumping up


----------



## LDGrillo

aha! So that is the story behind Tucker! I had no idea! He is such a beautiful Golden and I'm glad he still has a loving family to take care of him : )


----------



## Jax's Mom

I'm glad his wife is doing better. I know it must have been hard for them to part with their dogs, and it was nice of you to worry about them with the updates. I'm also glad that their Shitzu was adopted to another great family.


----------



## Karen519

*Thank you*

Thank you for your kind comments.


----------



## Florabora22

It makes me sort of teary eyed thinking about the selflessness this family had when it came to doing right by their dogs. I hope the wife of the family continues to do well and perhaps one time in the future they can offer their home to a new canine companion. Thanks for the updates Karen.


----------



## Karen519

*The Simons*

Scott and his wife Nell are wonderful people and I have invited them to our home anytime they want to come and visit.


----------



## Heidi36oh

Karen you are a wonderful person, yes I just seen this post and read though it to realized that's where you got Tucker...don't know how I missed this all this time.

Glad Nell is doing better, hopefully everything will be back to normal for this family, it's been a long road to recovery, wishing all my best to everyone....


----------



## wrarmykeys

Hello everyone. I had to break away for a few minutes from my job to post a reply. I cannot find teh words to describe my feelings toward the individuals in this thread. Never in my wildest did I expect to find such an outstanding group. I am forever thankful to you all, especially Karen and Ken, for your help in placing Tucker in a good home. We miss him dearly, but knowing that he is loved and very well cared for is all the comfort that we need. 

Karen often send us pictures of Tonka and Tucker. Like his new parents, they are a perfect match. Im so happy that he has a best buddy to play with. Tucker has plenty of energy and the outlet, certainly with another that can handle him, is perfect. 

Nell is recovering well from hip surgery and her hand is OK too. The hand surgery was terribly painful and is difficult for her to deal with. Its compounded by the fact that shes right shanded and has to work with her left to do anything. This wednesday they will remove the screw that is securing the ligament and she will hopefully begin therapy to regain its use. She cant move it at all now. Her right hip was approved by ins. and she is scheduled for surgery May 23rd. We are all anxious to have the medical stuff behind us. The ongoing fight with the attorneys seems endless. Workers comp keeps finding creative ways to deny the claim. Its not my job to pass judgement on people, but if it were tehre would be a special, very warm, dry place in the afterlife for them 

Thank you all for your continued thoughts and prayers. They mean a great deal to us and we will never forget the awesome people of the Golden Retriever Forum. When the day comes, and it will, for us to adopt a golden I will come to you.

Warmest regards, 

Scott Simon


----------



## coppers-mom

It is very obvious that Tucker has a great home now, but I know how hard it was to give him and Milo up. You are wonderful people for making sure your "boys" were and are well taken care of. I had so wished I was close enough to get Tucker, but am so glad Karen got him and you couldn't ask for better.

I'm glad Nell is recovering as well as she is, but I sure do hope her continued recovery is fast and easy. It sure sounds like a hard row to hoe and you are in my thoughts and prayers. The lawyers are unfortunately making a difficult time worse and I hope you reach a fair and equitable settlement soon.


----------



## Karen519

*Scott*

Scott

Thank you for the update on Nell and you know that she, you and Bella are in my prayers.

Tucker and Tonka are so bonded-they almost never stop playing and follow each other everywhere. Ken and I adore them both.


----------



## wrarmykeys

*Another Adoption*

Everyone. I have another adoption. I friend of mine was traveling to see family in Arkansas and rescued a yellow lab that was wandering on the expressway. She is an older female, perhaps 8 years and has a super sweet disposition. The rescuer is local to me and has her at their home with their 4 dogs. They report that she is happy, and just wants to be loved. If interested please contact me. They were going to send her to animal control because there is no one else to take her here.


----------



## wrarmykeys

Here is a pic


----------



## Karen519

*Scott*

Scott

I will email you this, also. Has your friend checked on Craigslist, Petfinder, FidoFinder, to see if someone posted her as lost?

Also, I know there is a Lab Rescue in Illinois that she should contact.
I'm assuming that the friend that found her lives in Illinois.
The AKC Parent Club of the Labrador Retriever
American Kennel Club - Breed Rescue

**If they do take her to a shelter, please tell them to make sure it is a No Kill Shelter.


----------



## dborgers

What a heartwarming Christmas story  

I love rescue stories when dogs get wonderful forever homes like Tucker did with Karen and Ken and Tonka.


----------



## Karen519

*Danny*

Danny

Thanks for reading TUCKER'S wonderful Christmas story!
We all love him, Ken, Tonka and I!!


----------



## Bob Dylan

Karen, I have just read the whole beautiful story of how you, Ken and Tonka adopted Tucker..............So Heartwarming, but that is the kind of person you are.


----------



## Karen519

*June*

June

Thank you so much for saying that!
I think it was a Christmas Miracle that we found Tucker and he found us!!


----------



## wrarmykeys

*Merry Christmas Everyone*

I was checking email and noticed an update from the GR forum. Fortunately I am still subscribed to this thread. I always love hearing about Tucker and Tonka so I dropped in for the latest. Karen. I hope this message finds you well and that you and the family are enjoying a wonderful holiday. Please keep in touch with Nell and I. We think of Tucker often and love to hear from you. 

Nell is still having surgeries and rehabbing old ones to correct injuries from the accident. Although her hips have improved quite a lot but her hands and tailbone still require treatment. We take for granted the gift that is our thumb and what a blessing it is to live each day without disabling pain. One a brighter note, one year ago we decided to adopt a new family member. We never recovered from the heartbreak of parting with Tucker and needed to fill the need for canine companionship. We searched carefully for the right breed and breeder then chose a newfoundland. I have trained Coco to be a therapy dog. She is a devoted and loyal family member who loves us so much. She has done wonders to help my wife through dark days and adores my daughter. She is 13 months old now and I am continuing her training as a service animal. She is very intelligent and so eager to help. Its a perfect job for her. She will soon receieve her CGC and helps Nell by providing balance/support, carrying packages/mail/grocery bags and picking up things that have dropped. 

I have guests on the way, cooking and cleaning to do and the only picture I can access quickly are on Nells Facebook page. I cant stand Facebook, so when I have a few free I will post some picture of our beloved Coco


----------



## Karen519

*Scott*

Scott

So wonderful to hear from you! Merry Christmas and Happy New Year! Give my love to Nell!!

I emld. you a few times, but didn't hear back.
Just sent you two emails and one has some pictures of Ken, I, Tucker and Tonka. We just adore Tucker and he and Tonka are best buds.
So glad to hear that Nell is doing better, but sad to hear she is still having surgeries. I am very excited that you adopted a Newfie-they are wonderful dogs, and it's so wonderful that Coco is being trained to help your wife and daughter! Please post a pic when you have time!!


----------

